# Kade's Springtime Grow.



## KADE (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I wasn't sure if i was gonna do up another journal or not.... but once the lights flip over... I can't help it.. the ole stretching phase during bloom makes me wanna post up pics.

Got a good mother established... none of that dirrrty dirt stuff.. I'm rockin the cutoff 5gallon bucket dwc motherplant.




The main grow had a 1.5 week veg... 
I took clones from all over most of the plants the same day i switched the lights.



I got a new vortex fan and filter.



Made another cloner.




I grew with DNF A+B Grow, DNF Black (humic acid), DNF gold (fulvic acid), DNF green, superthrive, and then at the end i got some pineamyte and added it for only one week...

Today is day 13 of bloom... 





The girls canopy is like nothing i've seen before on such little growtime... that superthrive and pineamyte altho $$ as hell is AMAZING... 
The next grow i'm really really excited to use the pineoil through all of veg... overnight i could see the difference.

Anyways, enjoy until the next update.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 16, 2007)

let me asku how much of superthrive do you add


plants look very nice sweeeeeet


----------



## KADE (Mar 16, 2007)

1 drop per gallon when used as an additive
25 per gallon for transplant
50 per gallon for seed soak


----------



## Topflite (Mar 16, 2007)

is that 25/50 drops per gallon?


----------



## KADE (Mar 16, 2007)

Topflite said:
			
		

> is that 25/50 drops per gallon?


 
yes...  altho i'd probably never do it... superthrive is crazy stuff... just the smell is enough to make u not wanna put more then one drop per gallon.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 17, 2007)

5 stars and subscribed.   Your growroom makes me miss my jungle home.

Mucho mojo mi amigo and thanks for sharing.:aok:

Eman:ccc:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 17, 2007)

What are you going to do with your clones you have in soil? Or what have you done with them? Just wondering if you go from soil to hydro? I am assuming that this is not normally done.


----------



## KADE (Mar 17, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> What are you going to do with your clones you have in soil? Or what have you done with them? Just wondering if you go from soil to hydro? I am assuming that this is not normally done.


 
I took the clones to slow down the growth of the bigger faster plants closest to the mylar... they grow waaayyy faster closer to the mylar.

So now it turns out I have a couple friends that want a bunch... I keep cuttings rooting in the bubblecloner... so when my other plants are getting done I can pop my rooted clones right into the 12/12 lighting.

Dirt to hydro isn't a problem either... just wash off the dirt as much as possible... then put them in rockwool to filter any left over dirt that might wash off.


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice..what strain?


----------



## KADE (Mar 17, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Nice..what strain?


 
The ORIGINAL! Skunk#1... 

I know of ppl w/ blueberry and WW.. but they "dont do clones in winter" whatever that means. So I'll end up getting someone I know to order me seeds soon by the looks of it.


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 17, 2007)

I wanna grow some skunk #1 also.I'll be trying to order some seeds in the future


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful K!!! As always!!!


----------



## KADE (Mar 17, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Beautiful K!!! As always!!!


 
the girls grew 2'' overnite... up into and over/around the reflector.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 17, 2007)

Excellent grow, looks like you love your girls ALOT!!!  I would love to see them all grown up!  Hope to see more of your jungle!


----------



## KADE (Mar 18, 2007)

More pics for all u girl lovers.





Can you count how many tops?



They are reaching out around their own tops away from the table rite into the mylar!



More as they grow bigger.


----------



## rami (Mar 18, 2007)

crazy





propped you.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats beautiful


----------



## KADE (Mar 21, 2007)

These were actually taken 5 seconds b4 the light went off at the end of day 18... but enjoy.

Canopy shot.



The monster root ball climbing/taking over my dripstake. This one plant has been growing INSANELY... 


I'm scared it'll break my netpot and/or the 4" piping. I'll cross that hurdle when it comes.

Here are a couple more.







I'd take a pic of the room as a whole.. cept it can't be done... can't get far enough away to get em all in the pic.

Cheers!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 24, 2007)

How much are they going to give you at the end? Do you know approximately?
I can't believe how fast they grow!!!! How do you move between them?


----------



## KADE (Mar 24, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> How much are they going to give you at the end? Do you know approximately?
> I can't believe how fast they grow!!!! How do you move between them?


 
Well last time i got 520grams... and I had less plants.. but was still a 4x4 canopy. I personally think the yield will be up this time... it is really hard to say... however I'll be pumping the nutes to them... just like always... so we'll see how they do.
There isn't any walking between them.. they are on a table... I inspect from underneath the sides to make sure the stakes are all working freely.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 24, 2007)

What kinda light have you got in there Kade. My grow area is about the same size. I'm trying to get away with one 400 W hps. Would that be enough ? I know lumen wise I got over 3000 per square foot, but would one light  cover the area and give em enough light ?

Thanks ... runbyhemp


----------



## KADE (Mar 24, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> What kinda light have you got in there Kade. My grow area is about the same size. I'm trying to get away with one 400 W hps. Would that be enough ? I know lumen wise I got over 3000 per square foot, but would one light cover the area and give em enough light ?
> 
> Thanks ... runbyhemp


 
I have a 1000w hps.... and I feel like I should have another.. if it wasn't for canopy temps... but I'd like to have better light penetraion. a 400w should be able to do 4x4... but your plants shouldn't be grown as high do to the lack of penetration of light.
When I first started...  i only used the basic nutes... grow A+B n bloom A+B... I found things would yellow once in a while n darken here n there... then I added humic and fulvic supplements... that took away from the random occurances... it lets the plants retain nutes longer..

Then I added a full 360* of mylar coverage... I saw a HUGE growth difference....  then I saw a huge difference in canopy thickness when I started superthrive... and next experiment is pineoil.... however with testing it on my mother plant.. it does seem to help with growth speed. Altho it is only said to use during veg.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 24, 2007)

> a 400w should be able to do 4x4... but your plants shouldn't be grown as high do to the lack of penetration of light.


 
Answered all my questions .. thanks Kade  :joint:


----------



## KADE (Mar 25, 2007)

Today they are starting to look like buds instead of hairs.... and the classic skunk aroma is starting up good too.

Here ya go.


----------



## rami (Mar 26, 2007)

daaamn...it like a jungle in there...haha keep it up


----------



## KADE (Mar 31, 2007)

Tomorrow... new nutes and 1-1/2 monster bloom dosage.. time to pound the pounds on... the smell in the room smells like "nicely cured hydro"  hopefully when I chop em in 30 days time i cure them rite so they keep the smell and taste.


----------



## picasso (Apr 2, 2007)

simply amazing!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2007)

Now that's a beautiful bud jungle, can't wait to see it in a few more weeks. Great grow!

PS Mylar is the way to go!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow!  Hydro at it's best.


----------



## KADE (Apr 6, 2007)

Day 35... thought I'd take a few more pics for you people. I'm at 1-1/2 dosage of monster bloom... I'm going to up it again to 1-3/4 on res change sunday...


----------



## Useless (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks great K.
How many plants are on your table?


----------



## KADE (Apr 7, 2007)

rite around 10-11  I'm not 100% sure... i'll count next time the light is on.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad you did another journal KADE, convinced me to do some 360 degree reflection.  Circulation will be tough to get it the way I like it, but your pics prove to me it is worth the effort.

As always, another amazing grow. 

Some day, I wanna see you do one like this though Aero Lord  .  If anyone can, I know you can build one of these.:aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 7, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I'm glad you did another journal KADE, convinced me to do some 360 degree reflection. Circulation will be tough to get it the way I like it, but your pics prove to me it is worth the effort.
> 
> As always, another amazing grow.
> 
> Some day, I wanna see you do one like this though Aero Lord  .  If anyone can, I know you can build one of these.:aok:




Wow!  For a Second there I thought that was your work!!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Wow! For a Second there I thought that was your work!!!


 
Sorry....no...still all organic soil here , but I have seen a DIY tutorial on one of these things...I would love to see someone with the construction/hydro skills KADE has build one.


----------



## Useless (Apr 7, 2007)

I think those pics are SoQuick's from the now defunct O.G. 
I watched that whole grow, man did he ever get some yield. 
Those coli's are great man. They are either blow mold or injection mold plastic, so duplicating it would be difficult. However, making something similar to that, more like The Cage would be easy. And it would give you the same results.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

Useless said:
			
		

> I think those pics are SoQuick's from the now defunct O.G.
> I watched that whole grow, man did he ever get some yield.
> Those coli's are great man. They are either blow mold or injection mold plastic, so duplicating it would be difficult. However, making something similar to that, more like The Cage would be easy. And it would give you the same results.


 
Exactly:aok:...I think it is AK x C99?  Anyway, I couldn't find the 'cage' pic I wanted to post, but I know KADE has access to all those cool fittings...maybe drip the whole thing.

Sorry so off topic KADE  , and of course, not suggesting you change anything...just really wanna see someone build one of these coliseums on this board.


----------



## KADE (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, I actually thought of buying one of those setups before... they look good for smaller plants.. like lettuce n whatnot... but mj plants can just get soooooooo big....    
However.... I was considering making shelves a foot wide the whole way around the edge of the grow room and doing the same kinda thing... I hate rooms being all cluttered full.... so i figure if the plants were all around the outside i'd have lots of room in the middle...  I have a 790gph pump... it'll put up with the 8' of lift.  We'll see... after this grow I'm off to work for the summer in the fall I'll be building my own house n that kinda thing... u can bet i'll have a hidden room built to specs!


----------



## Useless (Apr 8, 2007)

Kade, I've thought about this type of set-up to a great extent. The only advantage to having it in the Coli or Cage is the plant angle. Since the plants are tipped toward the light at some 45* or so, it gets more light evenly distributed over each plant than if you ran a set of shelves around the room horizontally. The sides of the plant facing the walls would get minimal lighting. This of course could be countered by simply rotating the plants, but would require more effort and would provide less "intense" lighting over the course of the grow per any given plant. 
I think the best DIY (meaning easiest to build : final yield for any given light source) is the cage set-up. 
It would be extremely cost effective, all you need is some 6" dia. schedule 40 PVC, some end caps for each length and stand to hold the PVC piping vertical. X-mas tree stands would work great for this. Then just set em up in a circle. 
Instead of trying to figure out how to get the net pots to hang at 45* from horizontal, just cut a small hole in the tube and plant the clone at the angle desired. Fill the PVC tube with hydroton or rockwool (you know the little hydroton sized pieces?) as you plant the clones to maintain desired angle. 
Drip into the top of the tube, drain from the bottom back to rezzy.

Gravy...


----------



## KADE (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah. i get what ur saying for a setup man... good idea... maybe i'll try er out sometime!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 8, 2007)

Kade your grow is awsome, very nice.


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks great Kade. I really wanna try a hydro grow next time. Props buddy!!!


Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## KADE (Apr 9, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Looks great Kade. I really wanna try a hydro grow next time. Props buddy!!!
> Stunzeed..:farm:


 
Well it is easier then dirt imho!


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 9, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Well it is easier then dirt imho!


 

I sure am getting sick of watering those trees. Its about 7 gallons everytime so hydro is sounding better and better.


Stunzeed..


----------



## KADE (Apr 10, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> I sure am getting sick of watering those trees. Its about 7 gallons everytime so hydro is sounding better and better.
> Stunzeed..


 
Haha I guess... I'm giving these 10+ ladies over 3 gallons a day.


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello Kade,
I am starting out my first grow, and I bought DNF formula.
I was wondering, how much DNF stuff do you put in a gallon?
I am starting out on a Aeroponic setup, and would just like some pointers from people with more experience. 
Also, I like your DWC mother plant, I am thinking about doing that too to a mother plant, because I do not have a green thumb for growing with soil. What nutes are you putting in the mother plant?
Thanks much.


P.S. Does that Superthrive stuff actually work really good? And where did you get it?


----------



## KADE (Apr 13, 2007)

1/4 dosage is 1.25 per liter...
1/2 dosage is 2.5ml per liter... and there is basically 4 liters in a gallon.
normal dosage is 5ml per liter.
You will REALLY want the black/gold/green additives as well.
Black/Gold/Green Dosage is always 2.5 per liter... they allow the plants to resist stresses and absorb nutrients better. They make a lot healthier looking plants.

The mother plant I'm only using 1/2 dosage of the grow A+B ... as I dont want her to grow too too fast... and the normal 2.5 per liter of the black/gold and I add green as well... to let her bounce back from getting cut. 
I can take cuttings from her every 3-4 days.

Superthrive is only supposed to be used during the veg cycle... I'm gonna try a experiment soon to see if it helps during flower too... but it creates DENSE extreme growth.. you can see a difference overnite.


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

Last week most likely until I harvest... there is a chance of another week on top of it.. but we'll see what the trichs say. 

Today is another res change... 

DNF Bloom A+B double dosage
DNF Black full dosage
DNF Gold full dosage
Monster Bloom triple dosage

I could only snap a few then my camera went dead... anyways, enjoy.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 15, 2007)

damn kade u have it going on over there the plants look great. looks like your gonna have a great harvest soon. hey if i send u my seeds will u grow them for me lol. have a great day peace


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 15, 2007)

You give them triple and double dosages?
No wonder you have buds bigger then my arm.

Also, how big is your reservoir?


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> damn kade u have it going on over there the plants look great. looks like your gonna have a great harvest soon. hey if i send u my seeds will u grow them for me lol. have a great day peace


 
I only did seeds once.. and i didn't like 1/2 of them being males... so no.


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

Grownothing said:
			
		

> You give them triple and double dosages?
> No wonder you have buds bigger then my arm.
> 
> Also, how big is your reservoir?


 
They are not bigger then ur arm yet... altho they sure as hell look like it in the pics dont they? all the crystals show up nice w/ the flash on. My res is a 20 gallon... i only put 15 in it...  i'm up to putting 5 in everyday now.. they drink a lot.


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a 37 gallon reservoir that I only fill to about 30 gallons.
Your dosages work for my application...except I am using a Aeroponic, and your using a drip feed system....


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

Grownothing said:
			
		

> I have a 37 gallon reservoir that I only fill to about 30 gallons.
> Your dosages work for my application...except I am using a Aeroponic, and your using a drip feed system....


 
yeah but doses are doses... i'm using DNF.. so as long as ur using the same kinda feed schedule it should be okay...
i'm used to my strain now so i know when i can bump her up a notch.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 15, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> I only did seeds once.. and i didn't like 1/2 of them being males... so no.


oh i see u use clones that's cool i will send u some of those lol. no but i do want to say that i been checking out your grow and u got it going on lol. if i ever decide to use a set up like yours i will be hounding you for advice u can count on that lol. what did that set up cost u to make?? and is it alot of work to keep up with? well have a great day hope its sunny where u are  its raining and snowing here cant wait for some nice weather peace


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 15, 2007)

I use DNF too, thats why I have been wondering what your doses are and what you do.


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> oh i see u use clones that's cool i will send u some of those lol. no but i do want to say that i been checking out your grow and u got it going on lol. if i ever decide to use a set up like yours i will be hounding you for advice u can count on that lol. what did that set up cost u to make?? and is it alot of work to keep up with? well have a great day hope its sunny where u are its raining and snowing here cant wait for some nice weather peace


 
Yeah I keep my mothers in 5 gallon DWC's. It cost I think $150 for all the fittings... plus like $10 for 2 bottles of the glue. 
It isn't hard at all to keep up with... the plants just do their thing... I check the ph every 1-2 days and change the res once a week. It is a beautiful sunny day here today.. almost wants me to take some little ones outside... but still a lil too early... i hear there is a chance of that huge storm that owned the eastern states hitting here... but I'm crossing my fingers for rain.


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

Grownothing said:
			
		

> I use DNF too, thats why I have been wondering what your doses are and what you do.


 
Dnf is sexy... i buy it in the gallon jugs... i'm lookin to get the 5 gallons tho... waaay cheaper.


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 15, 2007)

How much is it by the 5 gallon? And where can you find it?
I bought the liter bottles, because that was alll that I could find.
And yeah, this huge storm sucks ***...I have like a foot of snow outside my house bad.


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

Grownothing said:
			
		

> How much is it by the 5 gallon? And where can you find it?
> I bought the liter bottles, because that was alll that I could find.
> And yeah, this huge storm sucks ***...I have like a foot of snow outside my house bad.


 
I get all of mine locally... from a retail seller of ''homegrown hydroponics'' Something like $200 for 10 gallons (5gal of each)


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

is this your nute solution??? if so what a freaking deal i payed 89 for 2 gal one of each gro and bloom but they were organic (still quite a bit more)


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

crintonator said:
			
		

> is this your nute solution??? if so what a freaking deal i payed 89 for 2 gal one of each gro and bloom but they were organic (still quite a bit more)


 
Yeah man.. Dutch Nutrient Formula... $50 for 2 gallons (A+B) or $20 for a liter of each...


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

i use pure blend pro   gro and bloom all organic and freaking 44.95 us per gallon at my hydro shop, i should look online is the dutch organic and obviously it works


----------



## KADE (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I thought I'd take a look at one of the smaller plants out front today.. and BAM done... on day 44... crazy fast... all I can think of is that the superthrive and the pinemyte made her grow fast or something.... I chopped 2of the other smaller plants too. Those will be something for me to do for a week while I wait for the biiiig ones to get done. =)


----------



## crintonator (Apr 16, 2007)

harvest time already huh
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn you are lucky....I was praying for a harvest right about now, if I didnt kill my plants like 1-2 months ago.


----------



## KADE (Apr 25, 2007)

558.9 grams dry... curing process begins... so won't be smoking for a while. Altho my cousin rolled one up and said he was really impressed and that it actually gets him really high... most stuff around doesn't I guess?


----------



## flipmode (Apr 25, 2007)

kade u are the girl i love all those plants im like whoa ur goin be smokin good this summ hey .great work u difently top it when it comes to the ladies on here not comparing but man thats a great grow .keep it up hun


----------



## KADE (Apr 25, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> kade u are the girl i love all those plants im like whoa ur goin be smokin good this summ hey .great work u difently top it when it comes to the ladies on here not comparing but man thats a great grow .keep it up hun


 
How about this... i'm not a girl. Stop hitting on a guy!


----------



## flipmode (Apr 25, 2007)

well hell with a name like kade what u expect lmao


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you have a secret admirer Kade. Flipmode, I am sure there are other sites you can go to chat with single lonely guys who are looking for fun. Lol.


----------



## KADE (Apr 25, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> well hell with a name like kade what u expect lmao


 
Kade female?  perhaps katie... or kate... or kimberly... but 

KADE ''Aero Lord''

and girls dont usually like megaman either =)

:bugger:


----------



## KADE (Apr 25, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have a secret admirer Kade. Flipmode, I am sure there are other sites you can go to chat with single lonely guys who are looking for fun. Lol.


 
Who says I'm single or lonely!! hahah....  

actually... I am... :cry:   hold me.


----------



## flipmode (Apr 25, 2007)

crazy horse with the pic u used no girls are hollerin at u man lol


----------



## flipmode (Apr 25, 2007)

katie kade whats the diffrence  kaDEEEE   yea i heard of kade like a star trek type of carater or warrior u know the goones and his people lol





			
				KADE said:
			
		

> Kade female? perhaps katie... or kate... or kimberly... but
> 
> KADE ''Aero Lord''
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubby (Apr 25, 2007)

:rofl: @ above

Kade, I'll be waiting for some nice cured-bud shots. 
Great grow. :ccc:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> crazy horse with the pic u used no girls are hollerin at u man lol



D'oh :cry:. Lol.


----------



## gangotri (Apr 25, 2007)

Im Amazed Kade, your plants are just beautifull. 
How large is your room and how much light are you using? 

Until now I have used only FLS  because I think I may have a heating problem with HPS once I live in a very hot town in Brazil.


----------



## KADE (Apr 25, 2007)

gangotri said:
			
		

> Im Amazed Kade, your plants are just beautifull.
> How large is your room and how much light are you using?
> 
> Until now I have used only FLS because I think I may have a heating problem with HPS once I live in a very hot town in Brazil.


 
6.5x6.5x8

1000w hps with a 4" vortex fan


----------

